# comment utiliser un mac book comme écran ??



## jujusag (1 Mars 2009)

bonjour,
j'aimerais pouvoir me servir de mon mac book pro comme simple écran pour regarder la TV via un décodeur 9 HD TV. J'ai essayé en connectant le décodeur TV sur le mac avec un cable HDMI, mais rien ne se passe ...
si quelqu'un sait comment faire, merci du tuyau


----------



## antro (1 Mars 2009)

Sujet multi traité et re traité. Ce n'est pas possible.
Le mac ne possède pas d'entrée vidéo, mais uniquement une sortie.


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (28 Novembre 2011)

et l'Express Card ??

on en parle pas tant...elle accepte la vidéo non? dans ce cas on pourrait l'utiliser comme entrée vidéo?:confuses:
Moi j'ai un MBP 17 de 2009 3.06 GHZ!? 

merci


----------



## Oripi (29 Novembre 2011)

Il manque tout simplement la connectique interne pour que l'écran reçoive des données directement depuis une source autre que la carte graphique interne. Ce n'est donc physiquement pas possible. Même si tu ajoutes une carte.

Par contre un petit bidouillage (matériel + logiciel) est possible : Avec une carte TV acceptant une entrée (antenne par exemple), et le logiciel de cette carte TV.

Tu relies ensuite la sortie correspondante de ton boitier vers ta carte TV. Tu as alors la TV dans la fenêtre de ton logiciel, que tu peux mettre en plein écran.

J'ai personnellement réussi à faire ça avec une EyeTV Hybrid et ma Freebox HD (v5). Par contre je n'ai jamais réussi a avoir une couleur stable (soit du noir et blanc, soit de la couleur clignotante, soit une couleur stable après 10 min de "chauffe" mais toujours avec une qualité basse), et il y avait un petit décalage entre la commande donnée avec la télécommande et l'action à l'écran :hein:.

J'ai finalement abandonné pour utiliser simplement la TV à l'aide de la carte TV, bien meilleure qualité et pas de problème aléatoire de couleurs. Même si du coup je n'ai pas accès aux fonctions de la box.

Bref, bien des problèmes pour un résultat plus que médiocre.


----------

